# Incorportating electrical cost to embroidery work.



## lindaluz0612 (Feb 7, 2013)

Does anyone have any tips as to including electrical cost of running an embroidery machine (Toyota 9000). I own a 600sf building which I have only used once to do an embroidery job. I did 60 napkins and charged enough to cover cost, but I overlooked electrical. Bill is usually $55/month; after doing only this job the bill went up to $177. I ended up doing the napkins for free. I would appreciate any tips.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

you should make a times table for your embroidery. it's easier to show a picture rather guessing and adding costs to your customers.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's the formula to figure the cost of running a device:

wattage x hours used ÷ 1000 x price per kWh = cost of electricity


For example, let's say you leave a 100-watt bulb running continuously (730 hours a month), and you're paying 15¢/kWh. Your cost to run the bulb all month is 100 x 730 ÷ 1000 x 15¢ = $10.95.


If your device doesn't list wattage, but it does list amps, then just multiply the amps times the voltage to get the watts. For example:

2.5 amps x 120 volts = 300 watts


Once you know how much per hour it will cost to run your machine, adjust your pricing.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

That wasn't your machine costing that much! Maybe air conditioning. Not unless you're running 6+ heads.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Re: Incorportating electrical cost to embroidery work.*



drdoct said:


> That wasn't your machine costing that much! Maybe air conditioning. Not unless you're running 6+ heads.


I agree i run 2 single head zsks. They use 900 watts per hour each if i run at full 1200 per min. I use them for around 8 hours everyday and they cost me around £40 a month as i only run them at 900 stitches.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

something is wrong if your bill jumped that much on just one run.


----------



## ladibug21 (Aug 23, 2009)

I was just trying to do the math on that electric bill jump. 60 napkins is not that much. My household bill runs that much and I'm running my machine in my house. Something is definitely amis on that bill.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

and if you only did 60 that would mean that it cost you $2 a piece in power to do ? that's not right. it was probably $2 to do all 60. did anything else change in your shop ? did anyone move in next door or upstairs ? could be your getting their bill. no way that's right.


----------

